# First date went awesome!



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

A few weeks ago, I posted a thread stating my frustrations with online dating. I guess I'm eating my words. I met a great girl through a certain dating app. Good thing, because my month's subscription almost expired.

Our first date was on Saturday. We went on a simple walk in the park. What was supposed to be a short, maybe 90-minute meet-up went on for almost 6 hours. We lost track of time. We realized how long we were there when the sun disappeared, and we couldn't see down the walking path anymore. We were having so much fun and our conversations were surprisingly not awkward at all. Cherry on top, the night ended with an awkward-but-sweet kiss, and we agreed to two more dates the coming week. Of the handful of girls I've dated, she's the first one I "clicked" with from the get go. This chick is awesome. The second date was awesome, too.

I haven't dated in years, so my self-worth and desirability have always been in question. This girl has shown me that all those notions that I accumulated in the past few years are just in my head. There was no pity involved; she legitimately wanted to be with me, and she wants to continue being in my company. The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@NoEgo

That is awesome mate.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Good job.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Awe you two sound adorable :mushy You must really like each other if you spent 6 hours together on the first date! I'm happy for you


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thats awesome, i'm happy for you! Sounds like it went amazing!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Get it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

6 hr walk? Just walking? Did you guys stop to feed the birds? Lol. Man that is a long time. Congrats though.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> A few weeks ago, I posted a thread stating my frustrations with online dating. I guess I'm eating my words. I met a great girl through a certain dating app. Good thing, because my month's subscription almost expired.
> 
> Our first date was on Saturday. We went on a simple walk in the park. What was supposed to be a short, maybe 90-minute meet-up went on for almost 6 hours. We lost track of time. We realized how long we were there when the sun disappeared, and we couldn't see down the walking path anymore. We were having so much fun and our conversations were surprisingly not awkward at all. Cherry on top, the night ended with an awkward-but-sweet kiss, and we agreed to two more dates the coming week. Of the handful of girls I've dated, she's the first one I "clicked" with from the get go. This chick is awesome. The second date was awesome, too.
> 
> I haven't dated in years, so my self-worth and desirability have always been in question. This girl has shown me that all those notions that I accumulated in the past few years are just in my head. There was no pity involved; she legitimately wanted to be with me, and she wants to continue being in my company. The feeling is mutual.


Excellent, I hope the two of you go from strength to strength and I'm glad you seem to be getting a bump in self esteem.

See everyone (who doesn't believe in themselves) you might just be wrong about your desirability/suitability for a potential relationship, you never know, might be worth a try.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> 6 hr walk? Just walking? Did you guys stop to feed the birds? Lol. Man that is a long time. Congrats though.


Well okay, not the whole 6 hours. It was a hot day, so we chilled on a shaded bench for a little bit.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

SufferingInSilence said:


> But I have one burning question, where is : "Christie Land"?, New Jersey?.


Unfortunately


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

keep having noego, @NoEgo


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Congrats!

I have my first ever date coming up soon, hopefully this Thursday. I wish your future relationship good luck.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have my first ever date coming up soon, hopefully this Thursday. I wish your future relationship good luck.


Good luck to you as well.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have my first ever date coming up soon, hopefully this Thursday. I wish your future relationship good luck.


You kept that quiet, congratulations. Hopefully this is a sign that you feel a little better than you have been feeling recently.

Once again, congratulations. :smile2:


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*Happy for you. Hope it continues to go smoothly. *


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I enjoy reading happy things. Good for you! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Reset Button (Feb 2, 2017)

@NoEgo - great news, be happy!
@iAmCodeMonkey - have fun!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:clap :clap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Update: She still doesn't hate my guts. Fourth date on Sunday.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Aug 11, 2017)

I wouldn't even date myself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

NoEgo said:


> Update: She still doesn't hate my guts. Fourth date on Sunday.


:clap

Number four already? Damn bro! I just had number one yesterday!


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :clap
> 
> Number four already? Damn bro! I just had number one yesterday!


Well, I posted the thread after our second date, which was just coffee before work. Our schedules don't quite match, so we're trying to fit some small dates in when we can. Our third one was yesterday, and was another full-fledged, 6-hour date.

How'd yours go, by the way?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

NoEgo said:


> How'd yours go, by the way?


Awesome: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/just-got-back-from-an-awesome-night-2055065/


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> Well, I posted the thread after our second date, which was just coffee before work. Our schedules don't quite match, so we're trying to fit some small dates in when we can. Our third one was yesterday, and was another full-fledged, 6-hour date.
> 
> How'd yours go, by the way?


Keep up the good work, you'll have to give us all lessons soon.


----------

